

Goldman Sachs Bitcoin analysis  - peters2k13
http://www.scribd.com/doc/212058352/Bit-Coin

======
greenrice
Most of the criticisms by Eric Posner explain reasons why Bitcoin can't
replace fiat currency. I don't think the goal is to replace fiat; rather
Bitcoin would be a great supplement, as it accomplishes different purposes.

